

What Twitter Bootstrap Really Is - adatta02
http://shout.setfive.com/2012/10/30/what-is-twitter-bootstrap/

======
Domenic_S
> _Meanwhile, a digital agency designing a micro site for a client with
> [existing] assets and branding probably isn’t going to [benefit from
> Bootstrap]._

I'm curious: why not? One of the major struggles I've seen at big companies
and startups alike is the "6 different shades of red" issue that LESS helps
with. Another common issue is every page being designed with a different
layout because each section is created in a silo -- Bootstrap helps there with
the grid and standard-issue components.

In the end, I suppose this isn't all exclusive to Bootstrap (you can make your
own style guides and use your own grid). But it seems to me that Bootstrap -
or any CSS framework, really - gives you some common ground on which to
communicate with your designers.

~~~
adatta02
I wouldn't advocate it as a rule of thumb but in my experience agencies end up
producing things like <http://boloco.com/> which if you started with Bootstrap
you'll end up spending most of your time fighting against it.

As you pointed out, a CSS framework would certainly help but I'd argue in that
case you might be better of starting with something else.

